# Inquiry. ADNOC school



## Myla (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello, I am Myla and i am applying for a job at ADNOC school in Abu dhabi,
Anyone knows how much is the standard rate for someone like me with 3 years experience in teaching?
Hope to have some help here.
Thanks.


----------



## Myla (Oct 13, 2018)

How much is the standard monthly salary of a teacher in abu dhabi, specifically in ADNOC School?


----------

